# Health Insurance



## Brenda M (Jun 5, 2011)

We are going to Italy on a Elective Residency VISA and we are shopping for health insurance. Most US insurance companies will not provide insurance for a year and those that do are expensive. Can anyone recommend Italian Health Insurance companies that might be less.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't know about Italian insurance, but as a US citizen, you can look at the insurance offered by AARO (a US expat association). AARO?s Health Care Program for Expatriate America

You have to be a member of AARO, but the insurance is designed to meet visa requirements for Americans living overseas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

